# Munich Airport



## urban5 (Jan 7, 2011)

Am traveling from US to Budapest this summer.  Flight I like goes through Munich Germany with a 1.5 hour layover before connecting flight to Budapest.  Is this enough time for a connection assuming flight in on time.  Airline says average delay for this flight is 35 minutes, with 89% on time.  Is the airport large with multiple terminals that I would have switch between since incoming flight is TATL and outbound is inter-europe, or would I likely arrive and leave out of same terminal?

Thanks


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a link to the Munich Airport. http://www.munich-airport.de/en/consumer/index.jsp

I usually look at similar (or the same) flights on the board to see what gates / terminals arrival and deprtures are from and then check the transit time.

Only been through MUC once but IIRC it is a pretty nice airport.

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2011)

It's been a number of years since I've been through Munich, but knowing German efficiency, I'd say 1 1/2 hours is probably more than enough time to make the transfer and have time for a Bier and Brat and humongous pretzel- or more.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Janie (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in and out of Munich a couple of times every year.  It's not a huge airport and is an easy to navigate. You didn't mention which airline(s) but you should be able to look on the airport website to see whether you'll need to change terminals.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2011)

Munich is certainly a much nicer and easier to use airport than Frankfurt (which someone on FlyerTalk once compared to a cross between a maze and a dungeon).  It is one of the routings I try to use in trips back to the States.

However, one thing to consider on connecting times is whether your flights comes in to a jetway or stops on the tarmac and you then take a bus to the terminal.  The latter can add time to what is needed for connecting.  I am not certainly but I think all TATL flights arrive at jetways.  The intra-Europe flight I often take into Munich does not, but stops way out on the tarmac.  With less than an hour in connecting time to the TATL flight I usually take out of MUC, if my incoming flight is on time and I move quickly and can get through security without too much of a line, I have just enough time to make the connection, but my luggage usually does not.  For that reason, I ask my employer's travel office to schedule it for an overnight stopover in Munich when I take that route.


----------

